# 1994 nissan v6 auto trans problem



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

just put a tranny in my 4x4 nissan when it gets to around 3 thousand rps it is supposed to shift to second it will if im going down hill or something...but my engine peters out and starts running like shit until it comes down to the speed for first gear????? its a little confusing i put new plugs, new cap and rotar, new plugs, and the engine is still stalling so it wont get up to change gears any help would be appricated....also just put some sea foam in the fuel to clean shit out and still doing it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

was this (trans) a new, re-man or was your rebuilt? what about the torque converter? new re-man etc


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

i dont know anything about the trans that i put in it was out of a friends doner truck cleaned the pan and put a new tranny filter on it before i installed it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

k i will try that but i dont have it legalized yet lol so i cant drive it to oreillies or anything


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the stciky and read the codes..

you do not need n e 1 to read them .. you can do it urself...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

i have only had the truck for a week and know nothing about nissans how do i read the codes myself???? i have only worked on 350 chevys in the past and old fords where there is like 4 wires in the whole truck lol


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

read the sticky about the codes, knowing my nissan, i bet one of the wires broke when it was getting removed, moved or installed.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

wow.......


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

wow i feel like an idiot what is a sticky??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

at the top of the hb thread is a header category called a sticky .. sticky stay there all the time .
they contain certain information on (in this case) "how to"'...

here is the direct link: Ecu Self-diagnostics For 87-95 Pathfinder - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Its the permanant thread at the top of the HB truck page. Looks like this.

Sticky: How To Check Your ECU Error Codes, 87-95 HB pickups


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is an echo in here ??


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

just checked the codes and if im doing this right its a 22 witch is the fuel pump it very well could be because it still has some bad fuel in it it has a new fuel filter but it will not run over like 2400 rpms when under load but sitting in the drive way in park will rev as high as i want it to


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

i was thinking fuel pump or mass air flow sensor


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the switch should be full on untill you get the series of blinks and then fully off when you get the 3 blinks .that should put u in the 3rd mode to record the stored trouble codes..


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

okay how do u actually know when to start and stop counting the blinks on the L E D s


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*HAHA!!!*



zanegrey said:


> there is an echo in here ??


 LOL...no, I'm on dial up...and you probly aren't.
Great minds think alike...and he's makin progress by the looks of things.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

turn the key to the start position but do not start the engine.
turn the ecm switch on or to full.

then the led will blink 1 time then twice then three times then 4 and finally 5 times..

these series of blinks are the modes.. there are 5 modes..

the three blinks are the stored trouble codes..or mode 3.

so when the led blinks three times turn the switch off and then record the codes..


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

oh i gotcha


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

post up the codes...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

it pulled a code 51 dead injector so i need to know now how to find the bad injector stupid o reillies said they would have to order one in so i need to find it soon ...... also i really appreciate you guys helping me out with this i know it must be frustrating with someone who does not know much about this kind of thing:newbie:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

open the wire harness from the firewall to the connector plug for the tbi..

in that wire harness there is one control wite from the ecm that splitss into 2 wires for the tbi injectors.

it is crimped with a steel crimp that sometimes corroids and lets loose of one of the injector wires..

also u can use a circuit tester to see if both the injectors are receiving a signal from the wire harness..


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

awesome ill check it out


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

the wires seem to be good i am waiting on a tester from one of my friends shops he is lending it to me for the injectors we will see what happens


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

just tested the electrical part of it and all the injectors have power now how do i find the bad one just take off the intake and get down to the fuel rail so i can take the off and visually inspect each one or replace all of them??


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the dizzy controls the injectors ...so pull the dizzy and with the key in the run position but (of coarse the engine not running) rotate the dizzy by hand slowly ..

each injector should click as it comes onand off .. no click bad injector...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

the dizzy i am assuming the distributor right ?? lol


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes.......


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

you know you guys kinda come across as A** holes sometimes right lol


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

its more funny than anything i think...... i would probably do the same thing


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sounds like the pot calling the kettle black...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

pot is green duh... lmao


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u can dish it out but seem not to be able to take it...

no soup for you...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

soup nazi seinfeld reference nice....but dont think i was ever an a** hole to begin with but its whatever


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is right ..you don't think.. you just run your mouth..

u were all help help me..
now when you think u do not need our help you call us names..

i think you might as well move on because .. no soup for you...


----------



## keeney (Sep 10, 2010)

i didnt call you names until you deserved it and i didnt just use you for help you dont even know me bro... the point was you dont have to be a dick to get your point across and your trying to spin it on me look at the other posts i never was acting like that to you whatever ill find help elsewhere


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not care to know you .. i did not act like anything..

i c u still are running you immature mouth..

step off ..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

LOL...Keeney...consider yourself lucky...Zane went EASY on you!!!


----------

